# need help beating salamanders



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi im new to heresy.
There is a guy that plays at my local store and he runs salamanders. noone can beat this guy and I have to play him in an upcoming tournie.:blackeye: He runs Hestan
Termies with thunder hammers and stormshields
LR with ap3 Heavy flamers
Thunderfire cannon
20 melta/multimeltas

has anyone got tactics on beating this guy


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

first thing, what army do you have? I myself run a similar list as he runs. the TH/SS squad are susceptible to mass armor saves. redeemer is a star in my army. even melta/demolisher have a hard time stopping it. you cannot ignore it, for the amount of fire it has- avoid it if possible- he will try to ram it down your throat. use refused flank against him if possible. so much melta- avoid mech and swamp with bodies.


----------



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne/slaanesh csm 
bad for fluff i know but its great fun to play


----------



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

by the way the upcoming tournie is vp based so i dont want to waste heaps of my army taking down that one squad


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

to counter his hammer squad, DS oblits or terminator with combi melta. slaanesh DP with lash will work great in pulling back the termis while you deal with other things. you'll be able to take on anything ells in CC. the thunderfire is a glass hammer, so hit it once or twice and its gone. chosen with melta?


----------



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

another prob he uses meltas like bolters any advice


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

"like bolters"? do you mean all marines have theminstead of bolters (plain cheating), or just has allot and use them VS infantry as well?


----------



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

he runs as many melta type weapons as he can fit and usually uses them on my infrantry 1 squad at a time.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Shoot the Thunderfire cannon a bit with some heavy-ish weapons, it will die.
Shoot the Terminators lots with Bolters, they will die, albeit slowly.
Try to kill his Landraider, worst comes to worst you'll stop it shooting.

This is important.
Remind him that Vulkan's ability does NOT extend to the Inferno cannon of his Redeemer, those DO NOT get the Twin-Linked ability.


I think that really what you need to do is take advantage of his weaknesses, he has little anti-infantry ability compared to other armies.

He's got a (presumably large) squad of Terminators in a Land Raider, that's a big point sink, so if you can avoid them or tie them down with a durable squad, you've won a small battle.
Berzerkers will cause his Terminators a lot of trouble, they may die easily, but they'll hit first and they will hit HARD, a large squad, perhaps with some Summoned Daemons as backup, could possibly win the battle against the Terminators.

DO NOT rely on vehicles, they will die quickly, so avoid taking them if you can.
Although a Vindicator is always welcome, just be sure to have it protected.

Try and get the Terminators to fall back, if they're fleeing and you keep within 6", they cannot do anything.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

Yell ''Cheese!!!!'' at him until he swaps list 

ok seriously tho plasma cannons pie plates landing on termies can burn them fast Even with 3+ invul
you could also try reserving alot of your army and play the objective game tho this can turn out very bad with bad luck 

you may not have any but thousand sons are pretty good againts salamanders because of the 4+ invuls since he relies to much on ap and thunder hammers and the sorcerer can either gift of chaos his termies to death or pop rhinos with bolt of change

i cant help you much because there are no salamander players at my local store


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

flankman said:


> ok seriously tho plasma cannons pie plates landing on termies can burn them fast Even with 3+ invul


Well obviously mass-wounds are good, but against an opponent where an AP2 weapon only doubles the chance of them failing their save, the shot is better directed elsewhere.
Honestly, the most effective way to kill them is just spam Bolters.

He does have a point about the Thousand Sons though, the 4+ invul is a good shield.


----------



## undead rabbit (Dec 22, 2009)

ok thanks guys. he will be a harder player to beat though.


----------

